

Heroku down again :( - edouard1234567

Heroku has been down for 10 minutes, their status page https://status.heroku.com/ shows "no know issues at this time" ...&#60;p&#62;Their main site and my hosted website are down...&#60;p&#62;wget heorku.com
--2012-03-15 02:29:21--  http://heorku.com/
Resolving heorku.com... 64.27.57.29, 64.27.57.24
Connecting to heorku.com|64.27.57.29|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found
Location: http://www.heroku.com/ [following]
--2012-03-15 02:29:22--  http://www.heroku.com/
Resolving www.heroku.com... 50.16.215.20, 107.22.233.248, 50.16.215.67, ...
Connecting to www.heroku.com|50.16.215.20|:80... failed: Operation timed out.
Connecting to www.heroku.com|107.22.233.248|:80... failed: Operation timed out.
Connecting to www.heroku.com|50.16.215.67|:80... failed: Operation timed out.
Connecting to www.heroku.com|50.16.215.41|:80... failed: Operation timed out.
Retrying.&#60;p&#62;--2012-03-15 02:34:25--  (try: 2)  http://www.heroku.com/
======
rdl
Actually, EC2. And the EC2 AWS portal says nothing.

Heroku is only another customer affected by the EC2 outage, this time.

~~~
edouard1234567
They just came back up.

------
edouard1234567
It looks like EC2 is down too. Is heroku hosted on EC2?

~~~
rdl
Entirely.

